# Any planning issues when it comes to externally insulating a house?



## Lex Foutish (20 Mar 2010)

Does anyone know if there are any planning issues when it comes to externally insulating a house? Can you change the look of the house? For example, can you have a dash finish where there was a stone front to the house, etc?


----------



## onq (21 Mar 2010)

You really, really have to talk to your local planning officer about this.
I don't mean that like a brush off - opinions vary hugely unless there is an An Bórd Pleanála ruling on the matter.
I'd strongly suggest putting to the planner as a Section 5 Declaration Request so you have a piece of paper as opposed to an opinion countermanded by a third party down the line later.
Section 4 (1) (h) of the Planning and Development Act 2000 may be your friend in this, but let's face it, if the Bórd decide differently everything changes.

Personally, I think going from stone or brick to render or dash will be terrible, especially if the original wall looked good and the new finish wasn't well done.
I think people will try to stick on brick slips, but this may look like a dog's dinner unless its done well.
There will be a step in the elevation where it meets your neighbour'se house (s) if you're semi-detached or terraced.
You mayhave to change your windows, because the opening motion will be affected by the insulation [100mm]
Otherwise the insulation will be too little and just changing the window hinge may restrict the opening you need to escape through in case of fire.
You will probably also need to change your window sill and one company has local metal formers make up steel sills ready for insulation and painting.

Lots of changes, and the planners seem to be unsure how ot proceed, but they're the people who will decide to enforce you so they're the people you've got to talk to. 

HTH

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at hand.


----------



## Lex Foutish (21 Mar 2010)

Thanks a lot, ONQ. Much appreciated.


----------



## onq (21 Mar 2010)

You're very welcome Lex, but a real thank you would be to post back to this thread to let us know how you get on.

Its only through feedback that we can build up an authoritative body of knowledge on such matters based on the personal experience of posters, as opposed to the academic / theoretical / legal knowledge of professionals.

Empirical results are always welcome, even when it seems like the planner is incorrect - in fact that's when they're most welcome, if you feel up to divulging which local authority it is - forewarned is forearmed.



ONQ.


----------



## Sconhome (21 Mar 2010)

Lex,

Usually councils want the look of the house to remain unchanged, you find this if building an extension and the council insists on a wet dash / pebble dash finish to match existing, that kind of thing.

Having said that, there are no reasons why you can not replicate the existing house finish over the new insulation system. Brick slips can be bonded to replicate brick, stone slips (a la Fernhill Stone type) for stone, pebble, smooth, coloured, plain etc all the options are there.

You don't have to change your windows as normally the existing reveals are knocked back to give additional 35 - 50mm and you would use phenolyic insulation which is double density around window and door reveals. There should be very little encroachment onto the frames. If however you are due to change / upgrade your windows, do it first, before external insulation.

Window cills will also be knocked back and the insulation carried up over the existing to minimise thermal bridging. A high density EPS cill can be created and finished to match the existing. Some choose to go with aluminium trays or other systems, this is not necessary as the cills should be redone.

As ONQ advised, check with your local council for restrictions on finish, other than that there is rarely any reason for objection.

Sean


----------



## onq (22 Mar 2010)

Sconhome,

Just a word of caution.

If this is a cavity wall, knocking back the window reveals could breach the fire sealing of the cavity, depending on the type of windows and existing firesealing method.
Timber windows filling the cavity may have given the required FR30 and reducing the seal may breach the building regulations.

Also the window area is an area of structural weakness that needs additional wall ties to help stabilise the wall.
If cutting back the ope affects the fixing of the wall ties such that teh section is weakened, that's not clever.

Its a poor compromise to increase the insulation value while compromising Parts A and B.
The detail has to be looked at to maintain the FR and structural stability.
Adopting the code of doctors: "First, do no harm" seems sound.

Phenolic foam isn't fire retardent AFAICR.
Happy to stand corrected on this.

FWIW

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon  as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be  taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in  Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at  hand.


----------



## Sconhome (22 Mar 2010)

Just to clarify, I wouldn't advocate increasing the size of the opes. There are far too many complicating factors re structural integrity and fire stopping and weathering.

Simply chiseling back the cement reveals can gain space around the windows allowing insulation to be fitted without compromising the window operation.


----------



## onq (22 Mar 2010)

Sorry, Sconhome.

Thanks for clarifying - you're talking about the plaster reveals a opposed to the ope wals proper.

Yep, no problem, with the same caveats.


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon   as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be   taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in   Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at   hand.


----------



## Lex Foutish (22 Mar 2010)

Thanks to ye both, guys.  I'll be back when I have an update.


----------

